# Toddler has slapped cheek, how long before my baby gets it?



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

My daughter was diagnosed with slapped cheek yesterday. She now has the rash on her face so I understand she is no longer infectious. However, I have a twelve week old as well. I understand that children are infectious before symptoms appear. So should I assume he has it and keep him in accordingly? I am especially concerned since we have a pregnant visitor coming in ten days and I don't know whether to tell her not to come. Thanks!


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi skybluesarah 
The incubation period can be up to 21 days and as you say once the rash is evident there is little chance of passing on the virus, however as your baby has already been exposed I would be very careful, with regards to your pregnant visitor I would say for her to definitely avoid your family I'm afraid as there are quite serious implications for her and her unborn baby

I have attached a link here for you to have a look through too

http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/slapped-cheek-syndrome/Pages/Introduction.aspx

I hope your LO is better soon

Let me know if I can help any further

Nic
Xx


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

Thank you. Should I keep him in for three weeks? Would be almost impossible! We take my toddler to classes etc and she would have to stay in too. We are off to a zoo tomorrow! Argh! I am not sure how close the contact has to be for infection to happen.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

It transfers through saliva etc so as long as he isn't in really close proximity to other children and chewing on the same toys etc you should be ok just keep washing your hands too or you could transfer it too

Nic
Xx


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

Phew...... No living like a hermit for me then!! Thank you'


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Ha ha you poor lot

I hope it doesn't stay around for long

Nic
Xx


----------

